# Is Mercy too fat?



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't really notice until today. I thought I saw somethng extra hanging from Mercy's lower adomen yesterday. Now that I've given her a bath, she appears to have put on a little too much weight. :uhoh: I took some pictures of her during our walk this evening. I feed her 3 cups a day of kibble mixed with half a can of canned food divided between morning and evening, Eukanuba premium performance and Iams Ground respectively since this is what my breeder recommends. I was increasing it based on her appettite since she is a growing puppy now 5 months old. I think I might cut it back to 2 cups of kibble until she gets trim. She was perfect weight at the vet on June 30th. Man, Goldens put on weight quickly it seems if you don't watch it. She also sneeks people food behind our backs. :no: My having to give up hikes due to the hot weather we have had the last couple of weeks is no help either. My last dog was lean and lanky as a pup, so this is quite a surprise.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't really tell, but to me, it looks like she doesn't have an obvious waist, which might indicate that she has some extra weight. I'm not sure though, because Molly's waist is VERY obvious, but I feel like I can't feel her ribs as easily as I should. Maybe it's the fur.. I don't know. I feed her 2 cups a day of kibble, nothing extra except for training treats. She's about 19 inches at the shoulders and 40 lbs at 27 weeks.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have you talked to your vet about your concerns? I think that would be a good place to start. 

How much are you feeding her?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She seems to have a tuck but the overview it's hard to tell with ther beautiful waves. If she's a little over weight, it's not much and should be an easy loss. Since the canned food is high in calories, maybe just add a dollop rather than a half can to the dry.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

She does not look heavy to me but as others have stated it is difficult to see due to her BEAUTIFUL puppy coat. If you want, wet her down so her coat lies flat and then take the picture from above her.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What does the breeder think? They would know how their pups develop best


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm with everyone else -- it's really hard to tell from the photos. I can't see an obvious 'waistline' either, but it could just be the pictures.
How easily can you feel her ribs?

If you do cut her food back a little, I'd probably nix the canned before I'd cut back on the kibble. Just my personal preference, though.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Bridget eats 2 cups a day of her Eukanuba, and sometimes I mix a little 1/4 of a can of wet food.

She will always eat 2 cups a day.

Up here though, she's so active, swimming and running more, I sometimes give her 1/2 cup kibble in the afternoon, depending on how active she has been.

I think 3 cups is too much.

She does get biscuits off and on through the day, also...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer was eating 3 cups (and even up to 4 cups) of food at about her age. I don't feed wet food, though.

She should have a tuck at her waist and you should be able to feel her ribs easily. I doubt she is fat since she is a growing pup.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

mooselips said:


> Bridget eats 2 cups a day of her Eukanuba, and sometimes I mix a little 1/4 of a can of wet food.
> 
> She will always eat 2 cups a day.


This is what my breeder told me with Kenzie. To feed her the same (but spread out) as a puppy as you will as an adult. So, she gets 2 cups a day.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You are also doing training with her too right? Those training treats are packed with calories


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Mercy looks pretty trim to me. Not overweight. Maybe cut back a little on the canned food. I think number one priority for a growing puppy is proper nutrition.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

She looks okay to me, but if she isn't getting as much exercise in this weather, maybe you can cut back on her wet food??


----------

